# rm in Unterverzeichnissen

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

doofe frage, aber wie kann ich mit einem Kommando z.b. rm Dateien in Unterverzeichnisse loeschen?

Also ich stehe z.B. im / also im root Verzeichnis.

Jetzt moechte ich z.B. supertopfile loeschen. "rm supertopfile" so wuerde supertopfile geloescht werden,

aber ich moechte das das auch in /user /root /bin und allen anderen Verzeichnissen passiert.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## hitachi

Versuch mal was wie:

```
rm -vi */supertop
```

Bitte versuch es zuerst mal nicht im root Verzeichnis  :Wink: 

----------

## Necoro

```
find -name supertopfile -type f -print0 | xargs -0 rm
```

Kannst den find aufruf auch noch so modifizieren, dass er weitere Bedingungen enthält  :Wink:  ... man find ist dein Freund

Und ja - man kann sich das mit xargs auch sparen und es direkt in den find-Aufruf einbauen (mit -exec) - aber das ist immer so umständliches Escapen ... wollte net lange probieren

----------

## Qubit

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> find -name supertopfile -type f -print0 | xargs -0 rm
> ```
> ...

 

find / -name supertopfile -type f -print0 | xargs -0 rm    :Very Happy: 

oder bash-4.0 mit globstar ...

Gruß Daniel

----------

## Necoro

 *Qubit wrote:*   

> oder bash-4.0 mit globstar ...

 

Oder zsh mit dem gleichen Feature  :Wink: 

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

Die erste Antwort hat seinen Zweck erfuellt.

Das hat gut funktioniert.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## slick

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> find -name supertopfile -type f -print0 | xargs -0 rm
> ```
> ...

 

Schöner:

```
find -name supertopfile -type f -exec rm {} \;
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## Qubit

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> find -name supertopfile -type f -print0 | xargs -0 rm
> ```
> ...

 

Allerdings bei großen Datenmengen nicht so performant wie xargs:

z.B:

http://linuxseiten.kg-it.de/index.php?index=bash_Der_Befehl_xargs

http://www.sunmanagers.org/pipermail/summaries/2005-March/006255.html

ebenfall interessant:

https://www.adminlife.net/tips/argument-list-too-long/

Gruß Daniel

----------

